# MagLite 3D Camo?



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Jun 16, 2008)

I was thinking about buying some MagLite 3D's for modding to P7 DD.

I've seen the MagLite 3D camo on the Mag website (and also seen in real) in this desing:







I like that design.

But now there seems to be a new camo version:






Is the old (imo better) style discontinued? Should I hurry to get the (imo) better designed old camo style 3D?


----------



## baterija (Jun 16, 2008)

If the new camo paint job is anything like the old you may want to reconsider. I have a minimag that was originally in the woodland camouflage pattern. It's basically a normal black finish with a thin layer of paint over it that comes off if you look at it badly. It got so beat up in use I ended up stripping the paint off. Most of the stripping job involved my thumbnail and a teflon safe scrubbing sponge that showed no effects on the black finish underneath. The paint just doesn't stick to the normal finish very well.

I'd guess the new digital pattern is replacing the old pattern. They were never that common and somehow I doubt they are painting lights in the woodland pattern that the army doesn't use anymore.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks! I never knew that. I looked cool and it has 'MagLite' on it so I didn't think a second about buildquality.

But perhaps the MiniMag is using another process?


----------



## TexLite (Jun 17, 2008)

I actually came in here to ask if anyone had seen these.

I saw these at Fry's,59 S.,Houston.The had 3D,2AA and 3AA Minimag LED.

Has anyone seen a 2D?

I like the new look much better than the old design.

Michael


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Jun 17, 2008)

2D in camo doesn't exist as far as I know.

In the D series the 3D is the only one in camo.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah the 3d is the only d cell that comes in camo. besides you may want to be carefull, the camo jobs looks great when you first open the box, but after about 2 weeks of normal use, it will start to look pretty bad. sorta like the maglite solitare.


----------



## Smile (Jul 3, 2008)

seems colorful.


----------

